# Bonnet release on MK7 Golf



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Hi, anyone experienced problems with theirs? Can't get my release lever to work? Desperately need to get some screen wash added.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Hi, anyone experienced problems with theirs? Can't get my release lever to work? Desperately need to get some screen wash added.


Do you still have resistance when you pull, or does it feel as if the cable is broken. Anyhoo, get someone to put some gentle pressure on the leading edge of the bonnet while the lever is pulled. This should take the pressure off the latch mech.

Worth a try!

Cooks

Sent from my Wenger 16999


----------



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

It's a common thing apparently. I had it on mine a few weeks back. 

Turned out the spring lock mechanism had seized up. Ended up having to spray silicon spray into it. Got into bonnet by pulling lever and having someone putting pressure on the bonnet.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes its a common problem, since the mk5. Perfect tip just above.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Cookies said:


> Do you still have resistance when you pull, or does it feel as if the cable is broken. Anyhoo, get someone to put some gentle pressure on the leading edge of the bonnet while the lever is pulled. This should take the pressure off the latch mech.
> 
> Worth a try!
> 
> ...


Thanks, no resistance when I pull the lever, it moves freely but I can see the cable is still attached. Tried the above, no success, have been able to get a thin strip of metal under the bonnet where latch is, the black latch will not budge:wall:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Wife's previous fiesta did this, I sprayed WD40 into / around the latch area, left it for a while, started moving slightly and just kept working the cable - eventually got it to open and then it wouldn't close, so ended up degreasing it thoroughly, then spraying with WD, then wiping over and applying grease to the latch, every 6 months, did a clean and re do and no issues whatsoever following...

Hope you manage to get it open


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh bum. I think you may need to take a trip to see your mechanic. Either mechanism is siezed or cable is broken. 

Get plenty of penetrating fluid in around the latch and leave it over night. Then try again in the morning. 

Hooe you get sorted. 

Cooks 

Sent from my Wenger 16999


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Update, car had MOT on Saturday and the tester has confirmed he had trouble opening and closing the bonnet but eventually it closed, should this not at least been notified to me when I paid or even put down as an advisory issue on the MOT?


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

WD40 is not a lubricant. When you get the thing opened, coat the jibber with spray on grease. This should be done at every service to prevent the latch getting funked. Your bonnet popping open at 75mph on the M1 could be interesting.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Took it to VW, 2 hours labour plus parts including a new grille,


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Took it to VW, 2 hours labour plus parts including a new grille,


Ouch!


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

JB052 said:


> Ouch!


Yep, £289 plus new grille and badge on top if they need to go through the grille, ridiculous, might try a local mechanic. Urgently need to get it sorted,


----------



## nac34 (May 4, 2006)

This happened to my uncles mk7 golf. The cable is joined just above the drivers headlight. . When I say joined I mean there is a plastic sleeve that both parts of the cable goes in to (one coming from the lever and one from the catch). The plastic sleeve had broke which resulted in one of the cables coming out

We eventually got it open by removing the drivers inner arch then reaching up for the plastic sleeve or cable (can't remember if you can see it from the arch or if you got to feel around for it) then pull as hard as you can on the part going to the catch..whilst someone gently pushes down on the bonnet

Just found this video


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Yep, £289 plus new grille and badge on top if they need to go through the grille, ridiculous, might try a local mechanic. Urgently need to get it sorted,


Ouch indeed...

Have you tried giving it a liberal spray of WD 40 or similar in and around the catch to see if you can get it moving some, I think if you can get it moving, it should then become easier and you can release it, give a very thorough clean and grease it up.

As I said earlier on, this is what I had to do with wife's previous Fiesta and managed after a while to get it free / open.

Hope you manage to sort it. :thumb:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Andyblue said:


> Ouch indeed...
> 
> Have you tried giving it a liberal spray of WD 40 or similar in and around the catch to see if you can get it moving some, I think if you can get it moving, it should then become easier and you can release it, give a very thorough clean and grease it up.
> 
> ...


Tried that, it won't budge, worst time of year given the amount of screen wash you use, as stated the MOT tester said he struggled to open it and managed to close it, maybe he forced it too much?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Tried that, it won't budge, worst time of year given the amount of screen wash you use, as stated the MOT tester said he struggled to open it and managed to close it, maybe he forced it too much?


Long shot - what about getting it back to them and asking them to open it up again ?

Does sound very much like what happened to wife's are, basically the clamp / grasp (or whatever it's called) had partially seized and the cable would freely move, but wouldn't pull the latch...

Not a pleasant thing to go through, hope you get it sorted :thumb:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Andyblue said:


> Long shot - what about getting it back to them and asking them to open it up again ?
> 
> Does sound very much like what happened to wife's are, basically the clamp / grasp (or whatever it's called) had partially seized and the cable would freely move, but wouldn't pull the latch...
> 
> Not a pleasant thing to go through, hope you get it sorted :thumb:


Took it back, the MOT tester and manager accept the tester should have tried to open it again. They simply told me there were no issues or advisories. :wall:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Going to give my mechanic a call tomorrow, he shares his premises with a large body shop, will see if he can help if not off to VW.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Going to give my mechanic a call tomorrow, he shares his premises with a large body shop, will see if he can help if not off to VW.


Hopefully they can - even if they have to go in via the grill, surely their labour rates will be less and if you know them (as it's your mechanic) I suspect you might get a better job done ???

Good luck :thumb:


----------

